# the meet pics, no really



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hello all and welome to what hopefully wont be to epic a report on the open day at the new carwashnwax dhop and detailing studio. still a fair bit to get done at the unit to get it where we want it to be. im sure all those who have been before will agree its a big improvement.

first of the thanks to Davie G as always and a special thanks to caledonia who pulled out all the stops and the detailing god that is Dave KG.

before further ado ill start popping up the pictures

starting on the demo car for today which was a nice Audi in Darkish Green

this is it as it was rolled into the unit just about to get clayed by myself, gordon and a couple of others who chipped in.














































you will notice how flat and unimpressive the paint is, so onto dave kg's first port of call, a demo of various techniques and polishes.



















this is the new kid on the block



















looking better now










after the demo the owner was let loose on his own car with some new found skills.




























this next pic was a demo by Alan W on how fantastic the black wow product is, this is a 9 year old internal panel from a tt










looks fantastic now

here we have gordon setting up the spare panel demos










claying outside










thats as solid as anything he has ever done










and dave let loose again










a little wet sanding demo with g220 and abralon pads










then onto the disco bonnet



















leftside not done right side started










thats the end of the demo pics

dont worry lots more on there way


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

here we go with the members cars





































paulo upgraded from his girly jag to this behemoth










dont know who owns this but its a belter










alan ws tt looking clean as ell and sitting on the floor

















































































































































and could you believe the DW god had the audacity to turn up in this filthy thing, haha only kidding dave














































simply shocking :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great shots Andy.

Personally I cant believe how well the Audi owner took to the flex. There was no stopping him. When he got started.
With a great transformation.

I hope your not trying to embarrass a good upstanding member. I fairness he had done a few miles.
And working hard.

Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The audi owner is still in the unit lol buffing away :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

or midway through putting it up for sale for double what he paid lol


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Quite rightly so too!! Fantastic pics Andy


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

missyR said:


> Quite rightly so too!! Fantastic pics Andy


cheers ears


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy.
Where the the rest of the pics. You said you had 160. 

Only 50 there where is the lap dancers? You have the right to share then.
There not all yours.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I learn't a lot yesterday:buffer: was great to watch dave kg:thumb: and I still say no matter who much you read about something, it is always better
to watch it being done, (dave you would make a good teacher:lol. Thanks to all who organised it  2 daves/gordan/andy and alan

can't wait to the next one.

Heres my pics from yesterday:thumb: there is a lot (sorry)
Mines was clean when I left home








Some more of the members cars







































































Nice brakes








Alans looooooooooooooooooooooooow TT

















Gordon hard at it








You mist a wee bit there








A can only see 1 bucket:doublesho








Alan's asking dave where he keeps the E-zyme :wave:








Work on the Audi starts inside the unit

















Dave shows how it should be done

















Shiney








Scrap bonnet next








Pick some scraches for the wet sanding








and away we go








Concentrate concentrate concentrate it's all in the way you hold it:thumb:








after a wee sandin

















and after a wee bit polishing


























Some more cars












































Is the church sign something to do with daves unit....

















Disco bonnet next



































Nice machine alan








race race race race race 








Lets see what we can do with a key and a pair of plyiers..








This








Now here is how you fix it dave said to other dave








Like this, other dave asked dave








Sh*te thats no right








SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSmokin Gordon








or are you just steemin








Guess what av got in ma pocket???








Disco bonnet and the woolpad













































A few of the Audi


























Audi's owner (this was taken 20 min ago) he is still there:doublesho









And a wee snowy one to finnish with...









First time doing a detailing report with pic's so I hope you like it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well done Andy :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great photos guys! 

Thanks for not keeping us waiting too long for them this time Andy! :thumb:

The GP was looking great Billy and a credit to your new found detailing skills! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, lots of fantastic pictures from yesterday. There certainly were some stunning motors there.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic Billy. Glad you had a good day.
Some great shot of the day.
Your the new DW photographer. :thumb:

Just one thing what did Helen have in her pocket??? :lol:

Sorry Helen but I had to ask.

Gordon.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Fantastic Billy. Glad you had a good day.
> Some great shot of the day.
> Your the new DW photographer. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Just as long as Andy doesnt answer what see had in her pocket :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Would be great to have these sort of meets on a more regular basis all around the country :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

david g said:


> Would be great to have these sort of meets on a more regular basis all around the country :thumb:


I'd echo that. Your new unit is looking good though. I'll have to pop over sometime soon :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

anytime mate :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

That looked Great, I was on Hospital duty....Visiting that is 

I'll have to make an effort next time, Loved the GP- stunning. Got to get My Mini looking smart for a few Mini Runs (NMS Runs)

Like the new Unit was at the old one a few times with the Honda........I take it its just a few doors down....


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha ha Gordon it was the Gerbil  I was looking very serious..... soaking in the info  

Billy fantastic shots there. Excellent day had by all.

So how many went and washed/machined their cars today then?


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like you all had a great time. Sorry I missed it  Hopefully make the next one!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

missyR said:


> Ha ha Gordon it was the Gerbil


Is that what they call it now a days. :lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think i washed 6 for charity

and 2 cars had machine work on them


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Well done Andy :thumb:


for what?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

david g said:


> Just as long as Andy doesnt answer what see had in her pocket :lol:


haha bet it would be more fun than a gerbil anyway


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Is that what they call it now a days. :lol:





andyboygsi said:


> haha bet it would be more fun than a gerbil anyway


Tut tut dirty minded boys.... You pair need your brains power washed with bleach!!


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

it already has


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

tbh thats what happens when you spend to much time with gordon, he makes you nasty in the mind


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Well possibly. Although a nicer man you'll never meet, he sanded my boot strip for me today (and he hoovered after it)!!

So it's all primed and ready for paint


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> for what?


The write up and pics:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Your always welcome. Helen 
That detailing for you. You never stop.
Always something on the go.

New waxes to play with next. Nice water melon.
But the car will have to wait. Till I get it out the body shop on Wednesday. :wall: Fingers crossed.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

ahhh no problem, no doubt there will be much more to come


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh yeah your carless. It's a shame it was as wet today or we could have started the wax test on my bonnet today. 

I'm back down at the end of the month you do my cousins mondeo for the weekend so might get you to stick it on then.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pics, both Andy and Bill - and it was a great day too :thumb: Thanks lads for taking the time to take the pics 

Yeah, my car was in a bit of a state, thats what 30k miles a year does for you  I might wash it in time for the next meet


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like a great day, bit gutted i couldnt make it!

Will try and make it to the next one


G


----------

